

DConf 2013 Closing Keynote: Quo Vadis by Andrei Alexandrescu - andralex
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4M-0LFBP9AU

======
a0
I really hope the new companies will start looking at D to use it as the main
language. I myself have a lot of plans to used it for many kinds of different
projects! "D is a great sward to fight with, and it has a machine gun in it."

